# how to raise and breed bloodworms?



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

please tell me what i need about raising and breeding


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

You know they are a type mosquito larva right? There are many other foods you can raise much easier then bloodworms.


----------

